

Show HN: New flightlite.com release based on super HN feedback - whiskers

Two weeks ago I posted a link to my side project (http://flightlite.com) and got some great feedback from HNers.<p>I've spent a lot of time tweaking and improving based on that and I'm really happy with the result - it's much more usable and useful now!<p>What's better:<p>- reduced complexity of the main tracking page based on feedback from #veb<p>- new search functionality (auto-completion, blended all search types into one search box) - thanks #robyates for your input<p>- failover to large Google Maps view if Google Earth isn't installed with prompt and link to install from<p>- added a proper 404 page instead of just dying (ungracefully)<p>- trimmed anything I could get rid of without losing the core functionality<p>- new logo courtesy of a friend<p>- better titles/metadata and a sitemap for the search bots<p>- added arrivals/departure boards for airports<p>I hope you approve (and have even more feedback!).
======
whiskers
Clickable: <http://flightlite.com>

